

Criticism and the Armchair Fallacy - elischiff
http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2015/2/4/criticism-and-the-armchair-fallacy

======
chrisbennet
It seems like the author is very intent on justifying criticism.

 _" When readers say "You're not wrong, you're just an asshole" they entirely
miss the point. In making such a statement, they only admit that they cannot
handle the truth."_

No, I think the asshole is missing the point.

~~~
elischiff
To your first point, I'm not sure why that is an unworthy cause.

To the second, when many perceive critical assessment of imperfection (let
alone mishandling of a project) as meaning that the critic must be "asshole"
then it is not the critic who should be examined, but the community unwilling
to look honestly at itself.

